# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Manual de Cultivo de Pimientos y Ajíes

## Bruno Cillóniz

Este Manual del Productor forma parte del Curso Audiovisual Cultivo del pimientos y ajíes. Ha sido elaborado para que los agricultores que participen en el curso tengan información adicional a la que pueden ver en los programas de video y a la que les proporcionen el facilitador o el asesor técnico.  *Temas:* 
    * La Planta
    * Almácigo
    * Preparación del terreno y trasplante
    * Fertilización
    * Riego
    * Labores culturales
    * Plagas y enfermedades
    * Cosecha
    * Comercialización  *Nota:* Archivo PDF 24MB  *Autores:* CEDEPAS Norte *Editora:* CEDEPAS Norte, Perú  http://www.agrifoodgateway.com/es/ar...ientos-y-aj-esTemas similares: Manual del cultivo del olivo Artículo: Exportadores peruanos obtendrían permiso para ingreso de pimientos y ajíes frescos a EEUU en dos años Manual de Cultivo de Aguaymanto Artículo: Adex forma Pro-Peppers para gestionar junto al Estado peruano ingreso de ajíes y pimientos frescos a EEUU Manual de Cultivo del Cacao

----------


## juancito20006

una consulta, cuanto es el tiempo desde la siembre del Rocoto en semillas hasta su cosecha o un aproximado, gracias

----------

